
Competitive hotdog eaters nearing limit of human performance - driftavalii
https://www.theguardian.com/food/2020/jul/15/competitive-hotdog-eaters-nearing-limit-of-human-performance
======
namshub
They just fit a sigmoid to it, that isn't a biological limit.

